# New Motor - Saber 408



## TJFlan (Aug 22, 2011)

We just replaced a motor in a Gerber Saber 408 CNC and now everything we route is melting.

We have tried different speeds and feeds and it either melts the subtrate (too fast?) or breaks the bit (too slow).

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TJFlan (Aug 22, 2011)

*Update*

The motor was sent to us wired backwards. We re wired it and are back to normal.


----------

